# opinion of a opera



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hello any opinions and comments of the opera "Eurydice? coming to LA Opera in Feb. and Danielle de Niese:kiss: stars! thanks!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


> hello any opinions and comments of the opera "Eurydice? coming to LA Opera in Feb. and Danielle de Niese:kiss: stars! thanks!


GO and buy tickets, like now!!!:angel:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> GO and buy tickets, like now!!!:angel:


is it a nice opera???


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


> is it a nice opera???


It's by Gluck right?.........................


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Is it Peri or Gluck or...?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> It's by Gluck right?.........................





Dr. Shatterhand said:


> Is it Peri or Gluck or...?


It's a new one, see:

https://www.laopera.org/performances/201920-season/eurydice/


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Apparently it tells the Orpheus story from Euridice's point of view. Interesting idea: the woman gets to be a person rather than an object.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


> hello any opinions and comments of the opera "Eurydice? coming to LA Opera in Feb. and Danielle de Niese:kiss: stars! thanks!


Are you going? ...............................


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Are you going? ...............................


i hope so! will be in Ca. by then (moving in 13 days) and there is a 2pm show sun later if Feb. would be able to watch Danielle:kiss:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


> i hope so! will be in Ca. by then (moving in 13 days) and there is a 2pm show sun later if Feb. would be able to watch Danielle:kiss:


Did you have time to go after all ldiat ?


----------

